# RA1165 screw hole template



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I purchased a Bosch RA1165 under-table mounting base for my 1617 router. I'm looking for a drawing or template for the screw holes so I can drill them right the first time. Also, it would be nice to have an indication of the size and thread of the bolts needed for each set of screw holes. From what I can tell, there are three different sizes of machine screws needed for the various holes. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Mark. Most of that is in the manual which you can download from our reference section. Instead of using a template I suggest buying some 10-24 transfer screws to mark the hole location.(You will need 3 of them) Rousseau sells a kit for $5 which includes the transfer screws, a metal disk which fits into plates drilled for PC style guide bushings, a 1/4" alignment bar, longer mounting screws and instructions. While you can make these items yourself I feel time is money and have purchased 3 different kits which allows me to mount most routers.


----------



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I looked up Rousseau and found the kit that I think you are referring to, but it doesn't give any information as to where it can be purchased. Does anybody know where you can buy this kit?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I bought mine from Woodcraft.


----------



## jnahman (Jul 24, 2012)

*Mounting screw size for Bosch 1604 base*

HI, 
I know this is an old post but I just got an old 1905 router with a 1604 base. No mounting screws. I have identified the screws as metric thread, M4x20. Hope this helps someone at sometime.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jaime, the numbers can be confusing but the router you are talking about is a 1604 and all the 1600 series routers and the 23 series can use these same screws. By the way the PC style guide bushing adapter for your router is the RA1110 and in stock at Bosch.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Not to sure why anyone would put out 20.oo bucks for just for a Bosch Adapter Guide RA1110 when they can get a plate with it all in one 

Amazon.com: bosch RA1110: Tools & Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

Brass guide type 
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1216 TurnLock Metal Nose Bushing Set: Home Improvement

===


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"I'm looking for a drawing or template"
********************************
4.640" screw circle, tri-hole pattern, every 120 degrees.
10-24 screws.
Same PC, see pix no.2.


----------

